
'Avalanche' of patent filings show Google is eyeing up smart contact lenses - jamesbritt
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/google-lens-avalanche-of-patent-filings-show-google-is-eyeing-up-smart-contact-lenses-9262655.html
======
nemasu
More like an 'Eyevalanche'.

